# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Ijin Gabung

## yongyong

Salam kenal teman2 penghobi koi seluruh Indonesia, ijinkan nubie ikut bergabung di forum ini semoga bisa banyak belajar dari master2 di forum ini

----------


## Soegianto

salam kenal selamat bergabung disini

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om, welcome to kois

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...







signature

obat foredi gel

----------

